# Valjoux Model 75



## kevin1947 (Apr 19, 2013)

i have a valjoux model 75 chronograph bomb timer wristwatch ? lip type 153 ,any info on it and a value if possible....thanks guys


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Kevin, I`m not familiar with the watch you`ve mentioned but as to it`s possible value - we often get asked to give valuations on watches & the statement below covers our position on the matter...



> No one on the The Watch Forum is a Professional Appraiser or Valuation Expert, and therefore, we cannot offer any kind
> 
> of valuation or appraisal service. All of our members are enthusiastic watch collectors with some experience in restoration and
> 
> ...


In general, a watch is worth what someone is willing to pay for it.

Your best bet would be to check ebay listings including closed ones.

Edit- if you do a Google search you`ll find one almost exactly fitting your description listed in an auction house.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

pictures?


----------

